# Electrical issues!



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

The other day I tried to cut a piece of wood with my miter saw in my pole barn work shop. When I hit the trigger to cut the saw only went to about 10% power. Now all my tools are about 10% power and when I try to use them the lights flicker. 

Any ideas on whats wrong and what I can do?


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Loose connections somewhere. Main lugs in barn panel or the breaker from the house that feeds the barn unless you have a separate service. Could also be the lugs in the meter, not likely there tho. I've also seen the power line connections get loose also. Somewhere tho there is a weak connection.
Josh


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Josh R said:


> Loose connections somewhere. Main lugs in barn panel or the breaker from the house that feeds the barn unless you have a separate service. Could also be the lugs in the meter, not likely there tho. I've also seen the power line connections get loose also. Somewhere tho there is a weak connection.
> Josh


Thanks Josh. Now I have a place to start looking.


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

I agree with the loose connections as a possibility. Could be a short also, etc...
Any update on this problem?


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Check your neutrals, is it only one plug, one circuit, or the whole barn? 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

countrydan said:


> I agree with the loose connections as a possibility. Could be a short also, etc...
> Any update on this problem?


If it was a short there would be tripped breakers or burned up wires. There could be a bad or corroded connection causing the voltage drop but there's not a short.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

ih772 said:


> If it was a short there would be tripped breakers or burned up wires. There could be a bad or corroded connection causing the voltage drop but there's not a short.


Depends on type of breakers being used, I have seen many that don't trip. The worst is Cutler-hammer. And if it is a dead short or not. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

ih772 said:


> If it was a short there would be tripped breakers or burned up wires. There could be a bad or corroded connection causing the voltage drop but there's not a short.


Sorry but your statement is incorrect... If you work with electricity you would know this. I have seen shorts create the scenario described...


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

countrydan said:


> I agree with the loose connections as a possibility. Could be a short also, etc...
> Any update on this problem?


I haven't had time to fool with it much but I did take a look at the panel. I killed the power to the barn and looked at the connections. One of the wires coming from the house is screwed down tight but it moves when I put a screwdriver on it. In other words it flexes. The one on the other side doesn't move. I guess I should take a pic of what i'm talking about.

Thanks for your input guys I really appreciate it!


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm curious to what is moving or flexing, a pic would be great.

Also did you check connections on the outlets and the breakers at the panel that feed the garage?

Does this happen on all outlets? Did you check your neutrals yet?


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

countrydan said:


> I'm curious to what is moving or flexing, a pic would be great. Hope to take a pic tonight
> 
> Also did you check connections on the outlets and the breakers at the panel that feed the garage? The connections to the first several outlets looked fine. All the connections to the breakers were good
> 
> Does this happen on all outlets? Did you check your neutrals yet? I can't use any of the outlets without the lights dimming. Neutrals look fine


Thanks!


----------



## thebrewha (Sep 17, 2010)

there are many things that would cause a drop in voltage at a sub panel in a pole barn, where you need to start is checking voltage in the barn with nothing on and again with your saws running. My guess, if this problem just started this fall, is that your feeder wires received damage and are detererating, you see this more in aluminum wire than copper. Without seeing your problem it is just a crap shoot because there are so many factors that would cause this. Good luck.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I was thinking aluminum wire corrosion too.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you or your significant other plant any trees or shrubs this summer?

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Last night I was out in the barn for about 3 hours with just the florescent lights and TV on. When I killed the power and walked outside to go in I could smell an electrical burn type odor above me at the overhead power line coming from the house. It seemed like it came from the three spice connections just before it went in to the conduit at the barn. Nothing was smoking 





davi5982 said:


> Did you or your significant other plant any trees or shrubs this summer?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nope not for several years.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Robow said:


> Last night I was out in the barn for about 3 hours with just the florescent lights and TV on. When I killed the power and walked outside to go in I could smell an electrical burn type odor above me at the overhead power line coming from the house. It seemed like it came from the three spice connections just before it went in to the conduit at the barn. Nothing was smoking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's NOT good!
I would have an electrician check it out ASAP. Sounds like a bad connection where the wires from the house connect to the riser at the barn. Bad connections can heat up and get real ugly. I may be as simple as cutting the power, then cleaning up and making sure the connections are good and tight. A poor connection will certainly cause a voltage drop!

Good luck.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If it's a drop from Consumers, call them. You are responsible from the mast head on the building on down.
Google electric mast head. If it's those splices and the line goes to the pole it's their problem. If the line comes from the house, it your problem. I know a guy in northern Calhoun that has a bucket truck and is an electrician.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Yeah. I killed the power to the barn. I take a better look when I get time Sunday. Thanks for the help fellas!!!


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

I hate consumers energy with a passion... Long story and not for in here.

Glad you're getting consumers electricians out to check their connections based on the burning smell at that area. Id definitely leave the power off to the barn and don't use a thing in there until this get addressed. Good luck..

Also I'd still like to see a pic of what was flexing...


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

countrydan said:


> Sorry but your statement is incorrect... If you work with electricity you would know this. I have seen shorts create the scenario described...


please decribe a dead short that doesnt trip a breaker!!!!
i'm all ears.... show me your journeyman card!!!! and i will show mine....


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

Genius .. I never said dead short. You just did...

I have seen shorts that don't cause trips many times. I'm not getting into a web argument with you mr journeyman... when your post info that is wrong, especially in the field that you work, it is comical... Lol

Stick with your c card clown..


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

countrydan said:


> Genius .. I never said dead short. You just did...
> 
> I have seen shorts that don't cause trips many times. I'm not getting into a web argument with you mr journeyman... when your post info that is wrong, especially in the field that you work, it is comical... Lol
> 
> Stick with your c card clown..


clown??? lol only shorts you seen are from young boys!!!!
again will show you my card... BUT THEN AGAIN,,, you know more than me...


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

BIG DAVE said:


> clown??? lol only shorts you seen are from young boys!!!!
> again will show you my card... BUT THEN AGAIN,,, you know more than me...


Listen weirdo.. Grow up Chester.

I don't care about your c card. And you're right about one thing... I guarantee I know more than you.

Take your card, hold it steady, and sit on it..


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

So, how 'bout them Lions! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Robow, I've been following your thread and was wondering if Consumers made it out yet and if they found the problem?


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Burksee said:


> So, how 'bout them Lions! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Robow, I've been following your thread and was wondering if Consumers made it out yet and if they found the problem?


No the line is from the house to the barn. When I get back from vacation in a week or so I'll get up there and redo the connections. Hopefully that will do it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Find out the wire size, then go to Lowes or Menards and you can get dome water proof connectors. You may have to splice a line in, in cade you have to trim a lot because of damage from overheating.
Electricity is somewhat like water, the smallest/weakest link determines capacity. 
Good luck, double and triple check you have power off.


----------

